# for all you Wegie kitten fans



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,
Been busy with the camera this morning with the furry gang, hope you like them!








Usama








Usama and Utah








Utah








Utopia








Utopia,Stay and Amy

Izzie


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Utah .....:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are gorgeous :eek6::eek6::eek6:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

they are beautfull  lovely photos


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

valeriewhiteside said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> Utah .....:001_wub::001_wub:


_utah is mine all mine ,,,,,, ( i wish,) gorgeous, you must be very proud.:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:_


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _utah is mine all mine ,,,,,, ( i wish,) gorgeous, you must be very proud.:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:_


I wish I could bring him over for you lol. He has just noshed down his lunch and is ready for an afternoon of delicious mischief.

Izzie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Izzie999 said:


> I wish I could bring him over for you lol. He has just noshed down his lunch and is ready for an afternoon of delicious mischief.
> 
> Izzie


_My 3 are just eating there Orijen,, then it will be sneaking over to see if the dogs have left anything, as usual, then a nap on the window ledge,while watching the birds in the trees outside,....its a hard life.......:thumbup: _


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

i love the cat tree! where is it from? and the kittens are stunning too


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

lizzykaty said:


> i love the cat tree! where is it from? and the kittens are stunning too


Hi,
The scratcher is from this company Premier Cat Scratchers Online Pet Supplies - Armarkat cat scratchers, cat activity centres, cat towers and natural wood cat trees. A wide range of pet supplies including cat and dog toys, pet grooming products, pet shampoos and medicines and carriers 
They are very reasonably priced and I think the strongest cat scratcher we have ever had.

Izzie


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, they've grown fast and beautiful ... I have really missed them.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Anca said:


> Oh, they've grown fast and beautiful ... I have really missed them.


They are growing fast and are so cheeky and confident. Just about to post some new pictures.

Izzie


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Izzie999 said:


> They are growing fast and are so cheeky and confident. Just about to post some new pictures.
> 
> Izzie


Cheeky and trusting, so they must be, that is all about happy relaxed cats.

Can't wait for new pics and sweet faces, bless them!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful I really like Utah you should keep him x hes special


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks DK. Well the boys went to their new home yesterday,it is soo quiet without them. Missing my little Utah but he and Usama have gone to a lovely home together which is wonderful.

Looking forward to a break now. Will start making plans for next year with the possible addition of a boy here,we will see.

Izzie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

its lovely that they have gone together


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww fantastic pictures 
and i love that activity center, its brilliant!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> its lovely that they have gone together


Yes Im really pleased they went together, Utopia has stayed here with us and has become so cuddly since her brothers left.

Izzie


----------

